# Aspect of a verb



## sufler

Merhaba.
I want to dicuss the topic of verb aspect in Turkish language, especially within the present tense.
My first example is the verb *oturmak */to sit/

a.) 
 b.) 

Is there any way to distinguish whether I want to say "I am sitting" (pic A) - that is - I'm not moving, I'm staying in a chair OR "I'm sitting down" (pic B) which indicates being in progress of falling towards the chair.
I suppose I can tell the difference by modyfing the object of the sentence:
a.) Sandalye*de *oturuyorum.
b.) Sandalye*ye *oturuyorum.
But what if there's no object? If I say just "Oturuyorum" it's unclear if I'm not moving, or I'm in progress of sitting down (or perhaps "I live").
Is there any way to idicate the aspect in the sentence?

Another example which comes to my mind is *takmak */to attach, to wear/
*O gözlük takıyor -- *She wears glasses OR She is (now) putting on her glasses?


----------



## FlyingBird

Hoş geldiniz.Haydi buyurun sofraya, oturun.
hoş geldiniz.geçin oturun.
Buraya otur ve kıpırdama.
Benim yerimde oturuyorsun, kalkabilir misin?
sofrayı kurdum, şimdi oturabilirsiniz.


----------



## murattug

As far as I know there is no way.


----------



## Rallino

> *O gözlük takıyor -- *She wears glasses OR She is (now) putting on her glasses?



English doesn't have it either. So your question is unclear - to me anyways. As far as I can see from your examples, English uses the extra word "down" for the process of sitting; and a totally different expression _is now putting on_ to express the idea.

That way, obviously, Turkish too can convey these: _Oturur konuma geçmekteyim _; _Gözlüğünü takmakla uğraşıyor

_The second sentence is fine, but I'm having troubles finding a context where it is absolutely necessary to make the difference between the act of sitting down and being seated.


----------



## murattug

Karadenizlilerde "yat aşağı" "otur aşağı" şeklinde kullanım vardır mesela


----------



## sufler

Rallino said:


> English doesn't have it either. So your question is unclear - to me anyways. As far as I can see from your examples, English uses the extra word "down" for the process of sitting; and a totally different expression _is now putting on_ to express the idea.


Yeah, I know Turkish can't express it with any modification of the verb, but I wanted to know what are the possibilities to express the imperfective aspect using different methods (like english adding "down" or "on" to phrasal verbs). And of course, I appreciate the examples you have given. There's only one thing I'm not sure of - *Oturur konuma geçmekteyim *- what is this word "konuma"? Is it "konu" + 1st pers. possessive + Dative suffix?



Rallino said:


> The second sentence is fine, but I'm having troubles finding a context where it is absolutely necessary to make the difference between the act of sitting down and being seated.


Umm... you're right, it may be difficut in present tense. But in the past for example "I was just sitting (down) when the phone rang." /The ringing phone interrupted my action of sitting down/ - If I say *Oturduğumda telefon çaldı *or *Ben otururken telefon çaldı *​- that would mean that I was sitting already when the phone rang, wouldn't it?


----------



## Rallino

> There's only one thing I'm not sure of - *Oturur konuma geçmekteyim *- what is this word "konuma"? Is it "konu" + 1st pers. possessive + Dative suffix?


Konum - position



> But in the past for example "I was just sitting (down) when the phone  rang." /The ringing phone interrupted my action of sitting down/ - If I  say *Oturduğumda telefon çaldı *or *Ben otururken telefon çaldı *​- that would mean that I was sitting already when the phone rang, wouldn't it?



Right. But then, the correct translation is: _Tam oturuyordum ki telefon çaldı._ No ambiguities.


----------



## sufler

Rallino said:


> Right. But then, the correct translation is: _Tam oturuyordum ki telefon çaldı._ No ambiguities.



Is "ki" any kind of important linker in this sentence or it is just to emphasize, like _bilmiyorum ki!_ ?


----------



## Rallino

It is the relative pronoun. (_że_ in Polish.)


----------



## sufler

Ok, I see  Thanks, that was really kind of you to give the translation into Polish.

*However, If I translated it literally _Tam oturuyordum ki telefon çaldı._ = _Całkiem siedziałem, że zadzwonił telefon_ That won't make much sense


----------

